# A Different Approach/Untitled - another month on



## Tom (6 Oct 2011)

Helloo 

I think this will be the final image for this scape, although it will keep going for a while until the 60P is ready to go up (still having a few paint issues with the stand). 






I'm fairly happy with this layout now, although I would have liked the parva to have grown in a bit higher around the left particularly. I'm not sure where the willisii went either - I can only see one plant on the left when I planted several. 

The slowest plant has been the hairgrass, which has barely given a runner since the setup. I'm pleased with the moss, althought it hasn't attached as I'd hoped it would. I'll try Xmas again next time. 

The Wendtii Tropica hasn't grown as expected either. It's always grown fairly flat for me before, but here it's gone almost straight up, mixing with the Undulata.

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Oct 2011)

*Re: A Different Approach/Untitled (the Mini M!!)*

Cracking scape Tom. And a very well taken image.


----------



## BigTom (6 Oct 2011)

*Re: A Different Approach/Untitled (the Mini M!!)*

Very nice looking tank that. Just the right balance of composition and nature.


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Oct 2011)

*Re: A Different Approach/Untitled (the Mini M!!)*

That's very nice Tom, clean and simple - well done


----------



## clonitza (6 Oct 2011)

*Re: A Different Approach/Untitled (the Mini M!!)*

Really nice one Tom. Glad you didn't have any major issues with this one.
Good luck with the 60P!

Mike


----------



## Tom (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: A Different Approach/Untitled (the Mini M!!)*

Thanks guys, I'm looking forward to the next one  I'm thinking low light again (as I finished this one on). Might turn the Mini M into a mini jungle for some small, interesting fish. I haven't "kept fish" because of an interest for a long time.


----------



## BigTom (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: A Different Approach/Untitled (the Mini M!!)*

Paros, you know it!


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: A Different Approach/Untitled (the Mini M!!)*

Cheers Tom, this looks really nice. Refreshing. The only thing what i would change is to use smaller fishes here.


----------



## Tom (10 Nov 2011)

*Re: A Different Approach/Untitled (the Mini M!!)*

Haven't posted on here for ages it seems - been busy reptiling and reefing...

Anyway, this tank has been a bit neglected of late. Next to no dosing, and CO2 left to do it's thing. I ran out of EI mix and EasyCarbo, so just didn't bother adding any more. It's been that way for a good 3 weeks or so. Here's the result. It looks a lot more mature I think, if slightly wild. 




Tom


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Tom (10 Nov 2011)

Thanks George


----------



## GreenBrighty (10 Nov 2011)

That's very nice! What kind of fish is that in your tank?


----------



## Tom (10 Nov 2011)

Cherry Barbs and Otocinclus, with Cherry Shrimp


----------



## spyder (10 Nov 2011)

Thriving on neglect haha, Looks great.

How are the Cherry's with the Cherry's? Any agro?


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Nov 2011)

Looks really good Tom!

That Balansae looks ace, the way it flowing.


----------



## Tom (10 Nov 2011)

As for the cherries, lets just say i havent seen any babies. adults have been fine though. There must have been some baby survivors though, as i have more adults than i bought originally. 


Tom


----------

